# Visit Arcadia! [Grand Re-Opening!]



## Dufontee

I was inspired by Lady Sugarsaurus’s thread and decided that having just one thread for all of my island events is a fantastic idea!

*Northern Hemisphere | EST | Native Fruit: Pears | Native Flower: Roses*

*Arcadia is:* CLOSED
*Special Visitor(s):* Leif
*Turnip Price:* 62
*Special Event: *Catalog Kitchen Sets​


----------



## Dufontee

*DO NOT* post custom designs in Able’s.
*DO NOT* take items that don't belong to you. I often host catalog events and will have assorted furniture on the floor - these are *NOT* freebies up for grabs!
*DO NOT* leave using *“-”*. Please talk to Orville at the Airport to leave.
In order to visit, you must fill out the Visitor Form.
*Visitor Form*
In Game Name:
Island Name:

*Once there is space available I will PM you the dodo code to visit.*




Participate in my *special events*! *Please read the following post to see any additional rules for participation**.*
*Go shopping.*
*Get some DIYs - I have extra DIYs in front of my resident services  Please only take what you need!*
*Talk to my villagers.*
My island is temporarily under renovation, and is therefore almost entirely closed off! I hope to have more fun activities back up soon!

*Go fishing and bug catching.*
*Dig up fossils.*
*Shake trees (except for money trees) (and keep anything that drops, including tree branches, fruits, and furniture).*


----------



## Dufontee

"Cataloging" is when you pick up and drop an item in order to register it in your Nook Shopping Catalog.

1. It's recommended to arrive with an empty (or at least furniture free) inventory to avoid any mix-ups while you are cataloging.
2. While cataloging, please _please_ *PLEASE* make sure you don't mix up the sets. *I prefer you catalog one item at a time, but in the interest of time you can do a fenced off area but PLEASE make sure you drop them the same way you found them.*

*Available for Catalog*
Double Door Refrigerator
Freezer
Gas Range
Kitchen Island
Mini Fridge
Refrigerator
System Kitchen
Dish-Drying Rack
Knife-Block
Microwave
Mixer
Pop-Up Toaster
Revolving Spice Rack
Rice Cooker
Soup Kettle
Stand Mixer
Stovetop Espresso Maker
Table Setting
Tea Set
Traditional Tea Set
Magnetic Knife Rack
Pot Rack
Open Frame Kitchen
Utility Sink
Wood-burning Stove
Dinnerware
Kettle

*ALL WALLS & FLOORS
Rugs coming soon!*






With so many furniture sets in the game, I propose we create a network of people who can each offer cataloging services for different furniture sets! Perhaps with a bit of teamwork, we can make it relatively easy for everyone to complete their catalog for free! If you are interested in hosting people on your island to catalog just as I have been doing, please reach out! I'm even happy to help you get your hands on the sets you'd like to offer.

*Consortium Members*
*Moth's Free Cataloguing*
*Blueming's Blooming Catalog*
*Kikee's Catalogue Service*​


----------



## Dufontee

There is no entry fee, nor are tips required! All I ask is that you be a respectful visitor.
...but if you did want to help me out, here are some ways to do so:​
Comment with feedback on my island or make suggestions about anything! The thread, my catalog layout, you name it. Just keep it constructive 
Let me catalog *wishlist items*. This will also be a huge help towards letting me offer more to the community!
I am also now working on getting all of the clothes, and I'm missing *these*~
In Game Bells, Nook Miles Tickets, and TBT are always helpful!
​


----------



## Dufontee

I have naturally accumulated a bunch of stuff - but rather than make a thread every time I have stuff I want to sell, I'll include it here. *Please DM (Direct Message) me any offers for these items. I accept NMT and TBT.*

*Saharah Collectibles*

Construction-site Wall
Dig-site Wall x 2
Industrial Wall
Kisses Wall
Magma-cavern Wall
Mangrove Wall
Ringside Seating
Shutter Wall x 2
Straw Wall
Strawberry-chocolate Wall
Summit Wall x 2
Berry-chocolates Flooring
Boxing-ring Mat
Crop-circles Flooring
Crosswalk Flooring x 2
Daisy Meadow x 2
Scramble Crosswalk
Sumo Ring x 2
Train Station Flooring
Western Desert
Wildflower Meadow


----------



## Dufontee

Arcadia now offers crafting services!​
All crafting is free of charge.​
You must provide your own materials.​
Please specify in your post which items you would like for me to craft, as well as how many if you need multiples.​
*Here is the list of recipes I can craft for you*.​
​


----------



## Dufontee

Officially open for visitors! Woo!​


----------



## Zadakine

Hello, can I join!

In Game Name: Niels
Island Name: Sweetlake


----------



## seeds

oh id love to swing by!!
In Game Name: bunny
Island Name: puroland


----------



## Garrett

Hi, I'd like to visit please to catalogue some furniture

Garrett
Canoubiers Island


----------



## Muyho

I would like to catalog (cute set and imperial)

And would liketo buy jolly painting and serene painting. How much bells for those?


In Game Name: Eddie
Island Name: Breathing


----------



## SmrtLilCookie

Hi! I’d love to stop by and catalogue some furniture (mainly the rattan and antique sets). I’ll check your wishlist!

Edit: I’ll bring an art chalkboard, green TB mitt chair, brown surfboard, and avocado water dispenser.

IGN: Ashley
Island: Erinacea


----------



## Dufontee

Muyho said:


> I would like to catalog (cute set and imperial)
> 
> And would liketo buy jolly painting and serene painting. How much bells for those?
> 
> 
> In Game Name: Eddie
> Island Name: Breathing



I don't have a set price, but I'm open to offers. I've mostly seen people trading them around for TBT, about 50 per painting.


----------



## Yorli

would love to visit for the cute series please. Yorli from Andromeda


----------



## Lildunkaroo26

Hello! Would love to purchase some art either using NMT or IGB! How much are you looking for per genuine painting?


----------



## Manon_Despoina

Hey! Could I stop by to catalogue the antique and rattan set?

In game name: Despoina
Island name: Arkadia (would love to see what someone with practically the same island name has done with their island )


I will bring the yellow and white table setting and the gold and green vintage TV tray from your wishlist, which you can both keep if you want!


----------



## LynseyH666

Hey! I’d love to come by, especially if I can catalogue the Imperial or Antique set!

I’ll update this post with what I can bring once I’ve had a chance to go through your wish list but I’m sure I’ll be able to bring some stuff. 

LynseyH666 from IslaDeLuna


----------



## KatBunny

I would love to come by, mostly because I don’t have pears yet. XD

In game Name: Kim
Island Name: Skye


----------



## SoSu

I would love to come by and catalog whatever you currently have out. Your new thread looks great! I'm looking back at your wishlist with envy. It's so much smaller than it was the last time I looked!


----------



## Cosmic

Can I come over? 
In Game Name: Cosmic
Island Name: Galaxia

Edit: were new items added to the collection? I’ve been to your catalog event before


----------



## Dufontee

SoSu said:


> I would love to come by and catalog whatever you currently have out. Your new thread looks great! I'm looking back at your wishlist with envy. It's so much smaller than it was the last time I looked!



Hi again Sosu! I remember you <3 Please remind me your IGN and Island name?

Edit: Going to finish up with the current group and then take a quick break. Still happy to keep hosting~


----------



## SoSu

Dufontee said:


> Hi again Sosu! I remember you <3 Please remind me your IGN and Island name?
> 
> Edit: Going to finish up with the current group and then take a quick break. Still happy to keep hosting~


It's SoSu from Cardiff.


----------



## Bucky42

Hi I would like to catalog the furniture sets.
ilsa
Casablanca


----------



## Dufontee

Back from my break ^.^


----------



## Merumeruki

I'd like to come by ^.^
In Game Name: Akira
Island Name: Meruki


----------



## Poogville0

Hi! I would love to visit and catalog the antique and imperial sets if possible!
Kayleigh from Poogville


----------



## Mewloxtl

Hi! May I visit? 
In Game name: Andro
Island name: Cavy Isle


----------



## Loubelle

Could I come? o:
ign: Lillian
island name: Thornhill


----------



## pinkpansy

I'd love to come by!
In Game Name: Lisa
Island Name: Sakura


----------



## Gaby

Could I also come by?
In Game Name: Canelle
Island Name: Tooffee


----------



## corlee1289

Requesting: meadow vista, daisy meadow, wildflower meadow items for 3 NMT?


----------



## CyberAli3n

I would love to visit


----------



## Restin

This is so cool! My wife would love to visit 

IGN: Momma Bear
Island: Bookpinch

Will bring some wishlist items for you to catalog
Generator
Oil barrel 
Outdoor table 
Portable radio green 
Gas pump red


----------



## Whohaw

I have 20 items from your wishlist for you to catalog. 
Cass player blk
Hammock BLk
Loft bed Blu
Monsters rd
Office desk whi
Panting set BLk
Pants press gray
Plastic canister whi
Studio spotlight GRE
Tool box GRE
s wall spotless whi
wall clock BLk
wall mount lcd 50" whi
drying rack both
oil barrel org,blue
thro back MIT chair light and dark brown
And would like to catalog what you have laying around when you have time.
Ing Steve
From Ordlinn Cay


----------



## Dufontee

Going to take those in queue shortly then temporarily close to update my lists, having a weird issue with Nook Plaza >.<


----------



## Dufontee

Bump~


----------



## Owlii

Hi I would love to visit and catalog and can bring some stuff from your wish list 
Posters - all that I have like Sanrio set and some residents 
Champion pennant green
Floor fan  green
Folding floor lamp blue
Exercise bike white
Glass holder with candle purple

But i won’t be free till after work. 

Owlii from Hasunohana


----------



## Grassdonuts

Hi, can I join? I will give you some IGBs and NMTs for your kindness. 

In Game Name: Rangga
Island Name: Nusantara


----------



## ShadowDire

Hello I'd love to visit to catalogue any furniture items!
In Game Name: Bella
Island Name: Shadalyn


----------



## Dufontee

Bump~


----------



## Grassdonuts

Hi, can I join? I will give you some IGBs and NMTs for your kindness. 

In Game Name: Rangga
Island Name: Nusantara


----------



## Owlii

Hi if you’re open I’d love to visit to catalog and can bring wish list items


----------



## mchll

Hi there, I'd love to come by. I have a few of your wishlist items I can bring

Ramona from Illyria


----------



## Muddy

I’d like to come please

kitty from Kittybeach


----------



## pipty

In Game Name: Pipty
Island Name: Skadi isle 

would love to go over for antique! <3


----------



## Sakura625

I'd love to drop by!

In Game Name: Sakura
Island Name: Kocho


----------



## ConiBear

i would love to join and catalog the diner set!

In Game Name: QQ
Island Name: LA LUNE


----------



## Cyku

Hi, I would love to visit to catalog pretty much anything you have right now to catalog ^^ Especially aiming for rattan set and cute set. ^^
In Game Name: Cyku
Island Name: Podlasie


----------



## Lildunkaroo26

Hello! I would love to come and catalog the Ratan towel basket in brown and the pine screen! Happy to pay IGB!

Jessica from Brigantine


----------



## Dufontee

Bump~


----------



## Zadakine

Can i stop by again for the pond stond diy?


----------



## Sidney2518

I would love to visit to catalog and I have a bunch of diys to donate 
Kit from f o o
Antique set +


----------



## Ireuna

Visitor Form
In Game Name: penguin
Island Name: sumikko


----------



## seularin

bee from peachy c: would like to catalog the antique set + do some other activities!


----------



## Nefarious

Would love to come catalog! Will tip in IGBs.

In Game Name: Soness
Island Name: Inkwell


----------



## Mr.cool

Can I come over?                       
Island name:Coolville
 game name :Carson


----------



## Dufontee

I'm open for the day


----------



## Cyku

Hi, I'd love to come to your island again as I see you have some new things to catalog - if that's okay! >w< (and I need some more inspiration from your island haha)
In Game Name: Cyku
Island Name: Podlasie


----------



## Cat_fish

Hellooo~

Would love to visit your island again when you have space!
IGN: Genny
Town name: Hyrule


----------



## ameliajade26

Hi, I’d love to visit
IGN:Amelia
Island name:Atlantica

I have a green heart door plate you can have


----------



## adripiedri

I'd love to visit and catalog! 

In Game Name: Adri
Island Name: Pie Island


----------



## mistakenolive

Could I visit? I have a few things from your list that you can catalog. 
In game name: Katia 
Island name: Meridia


----------



## Muddy

I’d like to come please 

kitty from Kittybeach


----------



## duke-420

Duke from Altimira 
Would like to visit for the bamboo drum being crafted!


----------



## FireflyHannah

Hi, my in game name is Hannah and my Island is called Firefly. I’d LOVE to come and catalog things if possible and trade some DIYs, please


----------



## Summ3rain

Mochi from QT isle
Would like to catalogue the antique, imperial and rattan sets!


----------



## angiepie

Can I come by?

IGN: Angie
Island name: Honeyway


----------



## Wolufa

Hey, id like to come and catalog <3

IGN: Pu
Island: Kiri.


----------



## SoSu

SoSu from Cardiff. I have a few more items for you. Could I stop by to catalog the soft-serve set? Thanks!


----------



## Dufontee

Going to be temporarily closing up to make some renovations to the layout - noticed some stuff getting mixed up


----------



## Dufontee

Now re-opened! Catalog selection has been updated, along with some minor rules revisions.


----------



## Restin

Momma Bear from Bookpinch  

would love to catalogue soft serve set!

Will bring Sewing box; sleeping bag & wall fan


----------



## Bloobloop

i'd love to come and catalog your antique set! i can tip NMT ^^ emily from seoul!


----------



## amaroxco

Mandi from IslaBonita

I would love to catalogue the rattan & antique sets!


----------



## jynxy87

Eugene from FlynsDream

I would love to catalog and also check out your shops if possible.


----------



## Dufontee

Closing up for a break once these lovely folks are done


----------



## Dufontee

Open once again! Bring an umbrella 'cause it's raining


----------



## wolfie1

I'd love to come! 

In Game Name: Jordi
Island Name: Hau'oli
Anticipated Set/Activity (Optional): DIY recipes, cataloguing


----------



## xMartin

Can I come over please ☺? Martin from Domingo!

- thanks for hosting!


----------



## Rize

Can I come over as well pls? ^^

In Game Name:Jen
Island Name: Midori


----------



## Pretty Dead Boy

Howdy and good morning! May I visit please?

In Game Name: Jayden
Island Name: Cetacea
Anticipated Set/Activity: Elaborate Kimono Stand to catalog and go shopping

I can also let you catalog my Rock Guitar (Yellow, None), lemme know


----------



## grah

I'd love to come!
Ign:Ally
Island:Floaroma
I'd like to catalog a few sets, the soft serve lamps and kimono stands, and browse the shops!


----------



## Mr.cool

Can I come over?                       
Island name:Coolville
 game name :Carson


----------



## minimoon

Can I come? I'd like to catalog a set or two and look in the shops. I have some of the posters on your wishlist I can drop off.

Character name: Mae
Island name: Deerfield


----------



## Therhodian

In Game Name: Mark
Island Name: Roanapur
Anticipated Set/Activity (Optional): * I would like to catalog Elaborate kimono stands, antique set, Rattan set, soft serve lamps. Or whatever you have! I'm a catalogging monster. 

I can bring you some spare DIYS or some nook mile tickets as a thanks let me know what you prefer.


----------



## Opal

In Game Name: Opal
Island Name: Eclipsia
Anticipated Set/Activity (Optional): Literally everything you have today!
I would also like to see if you have any DIYs that I dont have, explore your island and talk to ur villagers if that's ok!
I can order Admiral and Alice's posters from my catalog if you want, but I won't be able to bring them till tomorrow since I can't tt because of turnips atm


----------



## padfoot6

In Game Name: Fog
Island Name: Harbor
Anticipated Set/Activity (Optional): Cataloging, shopping, and seeing if you have a few diys I'm after if that's okay! I can bring Piper's poster for you to keep as well ^^


----------



## groovydolly

In Game Name: Becca
Island Name: Olula
Anticipated Set/Activity (Optional): Cataloging & shopping <3


----------



## OswinOswald

Could I stop by?
In Game Name: Audrey
Island Name: Eloriwyn
Anticipated Set/Activity (Optional): Cataloging! (Rattan Set, Elaborate Kimono Stand, Box Corner Sofa, Box Sofa, Screen, Double Sofa.) Would also like to check your shop

I can bring from your wishlist: (you can keep)
Polka dot inflatable sofa
Cinnamoroll and Keroppi posters, Bam's poster, Mira's poster, Celeste's poster
blue Desk mirror
Wooden-block bench DIY

For you to catalog:
Yellow LCD TV 20"


----------



## courtky

In Game Name: Courtky
Island Name: Amare
Anticipated Set/Activity (Optional): Some kind of competition would be fun!


----------



## Salomebibouland

Hello 
In Game Name: Salomé
Island Name: Bibouland

I would love to catalog your antique set and your soft-serve lamp set !

From your wishlist, I'll be happy to bring you these to catalog:

-espresso maker black
-glass holdder with candle purple
-upright locker green
-heart door plate light blue


----------



## Dufontee

For the first time since I started this thread there is a bit of a queue, haha. Thank you for your patience everyone!


----------



## Dufontee

Booperino~


----------



## Akari_Clarity

Hello! I would love to come visit :3

In Game Name: Ashley
Island Name: Hikari 
Anticipated Set/Activity: would love to catalog  Antique Set/ Floor lights and lots more


----------



## Dufontee

Now re-opened~


----------



## Jules

In Game Name: Jules
Island Name: Woodfall
Anticipated Set/Activity (Optional): Cataloguing the brown imperial set! Also hanging out and doing daily activities on another island sounds so fun!

excited to come visit!


----------



## MayorGong

Hello! 
In Game Name: Arantxa
Island Name: Namu
Anticipated Set/Activity (Optional): I would like to catalog the sets if possible ^^


----------



## choconeko215

In Game Name: Jen
Island Name: Bellini
Anticipated Set/Activity (Optional): I would like to catalog furniture sets.


----------



## Alang19

In Game Name: TomOsborne
Island Name: Huskerland
Anticipated Set/Activity (Optional): I would like to catalog furniture sets, and buy the bank vault wall


----------



## LennyShelly

In Game Name: Alanys
Island Name: Fairytale
Anticipated Set/Activity (Optional): Cataloging


----------



## Mimi_

In Game Name: Mimi
Island Name: Ceristar
Anticipated Set/Activity (Optional): Cataloging the kimono stands (and the other sets as well!) and checking out Able’s! 

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## iRaiin

In Game Name: Raiin
Island Name: Erevell
Anticipated Set/Activity (Optional): Cataloging and exploring ^_^


----------



## Dufontee

Going to close up after this group is done.


----------



## Dufontee

Arcadia is open~


----------



## xflaviax

*In Game Name:* Flavia
*Island Name:* Peach Isle
*Anticipated Set/Activity (Optional):* cataloguing and exploring ^3^


----------



## Polilla

May I come please?
In Game Name: Polillita
Island Name: CoqitoAzul
Anticipated Set/Activity (Optional): Cataloging and exploring and windflower diy


----------



## Jeyjin

My ign is Jenni and my island name is Fleurivil. I’d like to come to your island mostly for cataloguing.


----------



## Dufontee

Going to take a short break after this group is done. Locking the thread for now


----------



## Dufontee

Finally open again after a short hiatus!


----------



## Hoshi

In Game Name: Anna
Island Name: Marble
Anticipated Set/Activity (Optional): Cataloging would be lovely


----------



## Tania

hey id love to join! 
in game name: Tania
Island name: Baiona


----------



## olympics

Hey! I would love to come catalog all the floor lights! It's Curty from Monterey!


----------



## Sid

Visitor Form
In Game Name: Sid
Island Name: Sunnyvale
Anticipated Set/Activity (Optional): id love to catalogue the gnomes!

and I'd like to buy the river flooring as well!

thanks! (I'll bring you the whole set of bowling shirts if you still need em)


----------



## choconeko215

In Game Name: jen
Island Name: bellini
Anticipated Set/Activity (Optional): *  catalog furniture set


----------



## Salomebibouland

Hello, I would love to come back!
In Game Name: Salome
Island Name: Bibouland
Anticipated Set/Activity (Optional): I think you have it all cover haha
I’d like to come to catalog the floor lights


----------



## CaveGirl

Hi I would love to come 

In Game Name: Cavegirl
Island Name: The Cutiez 
Anticipated Set/Activity (Optional): Catalogue the gnomes  maybe fish around


----------



## MayorGong

Hi hi 
In Game Name: Arantxa
Island Name: Namu
Anticipated Set/Activity (Optional): i would love to catalog the Diner Set, Antique Set and Garden Gnome set ;


----------



## willower

Hello!

In Game Name: Emily
Island Name: Willow
Anticipated Set/Activity (Optional): Catalog the antique furniture set


----------



## decamy

In Game Name: Bonbon
Island Name: Cookie
Anticipated Set/Activity (Optional): Diner set, Antique set


----------



## Hazysummerskies

*Visitor Form*
In Game Name: Shana
Island Name: Tidepool
Anticipated Set/Activity (Optional): * Antique Set (Black Colorway), Cute Set (Sky Blue colorway)


----------



## wolfie1

*In-game name*: Jordi
*Island name*: Hau'oli
*Anticipated activity*: I would love to catalog the diner set and the cute set whenever you have it available. I've been to your catalog event before but I don't remember seeing it.


----------



## Dufontee

Hey guys! I'm actually not open yet today, but I should be open in a few hours.


----------



## Dufontee

Now open for the day!


----------



## Taishan

Hi. May I visit to catalogue and shop?

Edit: Forgot to say that I am Taishan from Kurohime.


----------



## Marines

Dufontee said:


> I have naturally accumulated a bunch of stuff - but rather than make a thread every time I have stuff I want to sell, I'll include it here. *Please DM (Direct Message) me any offers for these items. I accept NMT and TBT.*
> 
> *Saharah Collectibles*
> 
> Construction-site Wall
> Dig-site Wall x 2
> Industrial Wall
> Kisses Wall
> Magma-cavern Wall
> Mangrove Wall
> Ringside Seating
> Shutter Wall x 2
> Straw Wall
> Strawberry-chocolate Wall
> Summit Wall x 2
> Berry-chocolates Flooring
> Boxing-ring Mat
> Crop-circles Flooring
> Crosswalk Flooring x 2
> Daisy Meadow x 2
> Scramble Crosswalk
> Sumo Ring x 2
> Train Station Flooring
> Western Desert
> Wildflower Meadow





Dufontee said:


> *DO NOT* run through or pick the flowers.
> *DO NOT* post custom designs in Able’s.
> *DO NOT* take items that don't belong to you. I often host catalog events and will have assorted furniture on the floor - these are *NOT* freebies up for grabs!
> *DO NOT* leave using *“-”*. Please talk to Orville at the Airport to leave.
> In order to visit, you must fill out the Visitor Form.
> *Visitor Form*
> In Game Name:
> Island Name:
> Anticipated Set/Activity (Optional): *
> 
> **Would love to see what sets you would like to see to catalog, or what kinds of activities you'd like to see in the future! Treasure hunts, competitions, giveaways, etc.
> 
> *Once there is space available I will PM you the dodo code to visit.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Participate in my *special events*! *Please read the following post to see any additional rules for participation**.*
> Go fishing and bug catching.
> Dig up fossils.
> Shake trees (*except for money trees*) (and keep anything that drops, including tree branches, fruits, and furniture).
> Talk to my villagers.
> Go shopping.
> Get some DIYs - I have extra DIYs in front of my resident services  Please only take what you need!


Hello! I was wondering if you still had some DIYs available and if so what's your dodo code?


----------



## Dufontee

mina_09 said:


> Hello! I was wondering if you still had some DIYs available and if so what's your dodo code?


Hi! I do have DIYs available - please make sure you read through the rules thoroughly.


----------



## michan

In Game Name: Michelle
Island Name: Coralia
Anticipated Set/Activity (Optional): * 
*Major Sets*
Diner Set ***NEW***
Antique Set

*Minor Sets*
Soft Serve Lamp (8)
Box Corner Sofa (8)
Box Sofa (8)
Cypress Bathtub (3)
Floor Light (8)
Screen (5)
Gas Range (5)


----------



## Marines

Dufontee said:


> Hi! I do have DIYs available - please make sure you read through the rules thoroughly.


Hey! I got your message! What's your dodo code?


----------



## Pendragon1980

May I come catalog? I can bring a couple NMT.

pendragon from Avalon


----------



## jynxy87

I would love to come by!

In Game Name: Kelly 
Island Name: Quafiki
Anticipated Set/Activity (Optional):  Catalog, Visit Shops


----------



## Marines

jynxy87 said:


> I would love to come by!
> 
> In Game Name: Kelly
> Island Name: Quafiki
> Anticipated Set/Activity (Optional):  Catalog, Visit Shops


Hey Kelly! What’s your dodo code?


----------



## Dufontee

mina_09 said:


> Hey Kelly! What’s your dodo code?



Please stop being disrespectful. I told you that you needed to read the rules and then you didn't read the rules of my thread and asked again for the dodo code. Then you direct messaged me asking for the code again and I told you that because you didn't read the rules I didn't feel comfortable with you visiting my island. Do not bother my other guests asking for the dodo code. It's nothing personal, but I simply can't trust someone who can't be bothered to read the rules.


----------



## CaveGirl

Hi I’d like to visit  
Island Name: The Cutiez 
Anticipated Set/Activity (Optional): Catalogue the gnomes  maybe fish around


----------



## KarinaKatrea

In Game Name: Karina
Island Name: Kawaii
Anticipated Set/Activity (Optional): Cataloging the gnome set =)


----------



## Dufontee

Going to let these people finish then take a small break to walk my dog. ^.^


----------



## Dufontee

Open again~


----------



## masterlauren

In Game Name: Lauren
Island Name: Crystarium
Anticipated Set/Activity (Optional): Diner Set, shopping/extra DIYs


----------



## Dufontee

Actually, going to close up. I'll be taking a (hopefully short) hiatus to change up my island and offer way more sets for catalog  Cheers until then!


----------



## Dufontee

Hey everyone! After taking some time to demolish my island (for the purposes of re-doing it) I'm finally open again with kitchen sets available for catalog! My island is a bit desolate now, but I hope to have it fully explore-able again soon.


----------



## Oldtimer

Hi, may I come for a visit?

Lora from Paraíso


----------



## xMartin

I'd like to come !
Martin from Domingo


----------



## SoSu

I’d love to stop by for your kitchen items. SoSu from Cardiff I look forward to what you’ll do with your “new” space!


----------



## kazaf

In Game Name: Lucas
Island Name:. Shabu
To catalog kitchen sets please


----------



## masterlauren

I had a great experience last time and I've been looking for a lot of the kitchen set items! 

In Game Name: Lauren
Island Name: Crystarium


----------



## MayorGong

I would love visit if possible to catalog the kitchen sets, please 
In Game Name: Arantxa
Island Name: Namu


----------



## jazzygoat

Hi, I would love to visit for the kitchen sets!
In Game Name: Becky
Island Name: Quinoa


----------



## DragonEye

I would like to come catalog your kitchen items. Thanks!
IGN: Dragon
Island: CastleRock


----------



## Sophie23

you said you had some items that’s on my wishlist~


----------



## loveclove

Hey can I come?


----------



## Dufontee

loveclove said:


> Hey can I come?


Hi! Would love to host you - please make sure you read the rules


----------



## loveclove

Dufontee said:


> Hi! Would love to host you - please make sure you read the rules


Thank you! I'll love to take a look at the DIYs and catalog
In Game Name: Nairobi
Island Name: Docemel


----------



## Dufontee

Bump~


----------



## supernerd

Ooh ~ I'd love to come buy from Leif if you're free!
*Visitor Form*
In Game Name: Em
Island Name: Flipside


----------



## Adventure9

Hi! May I come plz ^^

*Visitor Form*
In Game Name: Hannah
Island Name: Cherryport

ty!


----------



## Dufontee

Closing up for a break  Be back later!


----------

